

What services are using Gnip? - geuis

Gnip (http://www.gnip.com) updated their API a couple days ago. I've played with Gnip months ago and am planning to use the professional account for an upcoming project. But I'm curious, what other services have people been working on that is using Gnip?
======
electromute
Hey Geuis, I work at Gnip. We have a bunch our larger customers highlighted on
our web site who like the breadth of data we offer. (see the solution
spotlight at <http://www.gnip.com/solutions/spotlight>).

We also have some smaller mashups powered by Gnip, such as tweetstats,
storytellr, etc.

I'm happy to brainstorm with you if you have some ideas on how you might want
to use Gnip! We don't fit every use case, but we sure do solve a lot of pain
points for a lot of folks!

Send me a note, ingrid @ gnip.com

